
Protesters who demanded Huawei CFO's release revealed to be paid actors - NoB4Mouth
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jan/22/huawei-protests-cfo-canada-trial-actors
======
yashvanth
The fact that Huawei is doing all these kinds of things makes me think that
they are rightly accused!

